# Sharks



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys
Just wanting to know how many people here have had a encounter with a shark, like if it rammed or bumped your kayak ect...

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have rammed two now :lol: both not watching where I was going, one shovel nose in the shallows and one tiger in lake mac. They both didn't seem to like being rammed by a kayak and took off a great speed 

Dont worry about them, be alert not alarmed 99% of the time there not even interested in you and your tasteless bit of tupperware.

Cheers Dave


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

im always thinking if a big size tigery chomps off the back of your kayak, then yoiur gonna sink pretty quick and then become a meal aswell, but no i have not been bumped or bothered yet (yet), im not all that keen on big tiger sharks


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

i think that everyone here would have to change their undies if they saw a 4 metre tiger shark eat the stern of their yak :lol: :lol: 
i don't worry about sharks really unless its dark.. i think a stingray next to or under my kayak would scare me more than a shark swimming 20 metres away :lol:


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

> I have rammed two now both not watching where I was going, one shovel nose in the shallows and one tiger in lake mac.


A tiger shark in a lake? :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> A tiger shark in a lake?


Lake mac is a very big and deep lake and tigers come into places like Sydney Harbour etc to breed.



> i think a stingray next to or under my kayak would scare me more than a shark swimming 20 metres away


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that happens lots down here, go over stingrays all the time they are really not worried about you, but it was funny the day the stingrays flaps came up either side of gatesy's yak as he spooked it :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had the a bump from a small bullshark which has been excited and chasing fish around/under me. It was only about 1-1.5m long so I wasn't phased at all, I'd say the bump was accidental.

A bump by something with a head as wide as the kayak......now that would be something I don't want to experience.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

On a side note the only thing that has ever really scared me out there was a turtle surfacing about a foot off the side of the yak to breath, scared the sh&t out of me and I nearly jumped over the other side of the yak :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

> It was only about 1-1.5m long so I wasn't phased at all, I'd say the bump was accidental


That wouldn't worry me, its just the thought of a 3-4 metre bull coming at my kayak that scares me :lol:



justcrusin said:


> On a side note the only thing that has ever really scared me out there was a turtle surfacing about a foot off the side of the yak to breath, scared the sh&t out of me and I nearly jumped over the other side of the yak


 Same thing happened to me, theres a turtle thats local down at the reef just off the beach, as I was paddleing out he surfaced about 5 metres away, scared the living daylights out of me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

> Lake mac is a very big and deep lake and tigers come into places like Sydney Harbour etc to breed.


  I wouldn't have thoguht tigers would come in to those sorts of waters..


----------



## Kooki (Oct 9, 2010)

Just read this thread...scary 

Found this link below useful info on shark attacks (mid page) -

http://www.environment.gov.au/coasts/sp ... index.html


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

I keep hearing that sharks hunt at night. This doesn't really encourage me to go out at night on my kayak, the visibility wouldn't be that great so a big bull shark might think I'm a nice tasty seal ... :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> You did holler a bit about that as i recall.


and change my undies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

while we're on the topic of sharks,
Has anyone invested in a shark shield? are they worth the money ?


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

a mate told me tigers had been spotted between the mouth of newport and deception bay, across that sand/mud flat that gets pretty deep at high tide...
could be a load of bollocks, but still, concerning.. 8)


----------



## Tommo (Sep 24, 2009)

I've had only two shark encounters. One took my live in SOuth west rocks. After 90min fight got him/her next to my yak. About 8foot long black tip reef shark

Cut the line and sent him her on its way.

2nd paddle through the harbour mouth at Coffs and saw a big (10-12 foot) bronze whaler just cruising went right under my yak about 2meter below surface

My mate Yakdog saw a bull shark in Bellinger river on two separate occasions 
He also had his live taken just west of the light house island off Coffs by a 12 foot bronze whaler 
Towed him around for 30 or so minutes to the great delight of some boats that saw the whole situation unfold

Cheers


----------

